# Norfolk Brides? - Budget Wedding! Help Please...



## Abblebubba

I really need help!
I am currently trying to plan my wedding for the *second time!*
I am now living in Norfolk and I had previously planned my wedding
in Hertfordshire and I had found a venue, since then I have had to
move to Norfolk due to family commitments and now I am really 
struggling to find a venue suitable (well actually I am struggling to 
find a venue full stop!)
*DATE HOPING FOR! 25th July 2014 *
We need the wedding venue to do packages preferably because we
are trying to keep costs down we need the package to include;

# The wedding Ceremony
# The wedding breakfast (for 50 guests)
# Evening reception for 90-100 guests
# Evening buffet 

and as many other add ins we can get in a package. 

*Budget *- £3/4,000
*People* - 50 odd (morning) 90-100 (evening)
*Disabled access* - as am a wheelchair bound bride!

Please can anyone help me out? has anyone wed in Norfolk before?

thanks in advance 
:flower:​


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry I don't really have too much advice as i don't know norfolk that well but I'm having a very low-budget wedding which is consisting of a church ceremony for 30 people and a meal out afterwards. 

I researched local restaurants to see if any had private dining facilities and found one that has a little room upstairs with a bar so we're going there. Then me and my husband will just go off on our honeymoon that evening so no reception, but we're planning to do a separate party to celebrate our wedding in the weeks afterwards... basically hire out a big community hall or function room, decorate it a bit, do our own food and have a big disco where all of our extended families and friends can come to celebrate with us. 

Have you tried to just ring round venues or do a google search of hotels, pubs, function rooms etc. in your area and looking at prices.. a lot of places do good deals for weekday weddings or out of season weddings. Good luck with it. xx


----------



## netty

I am in Norfolk - habe a few ideas of places round here
where are you?


----------



## missk1989

I've found that it is sometimes cheaper without the package if you are willing to be without things like chair covers, red carpet and do buffets instead of fine dining.


----------



## Abblebubba

netty said:


> I am in Norfolk - habe a few ideas of places round here
> where are you?

Well if we are going for technicalities i am technically Lincolnshire but i am in
Sutton Bridge, Spalding which is why im Lincs because i live on the river Nene
and the bridge seperates us from Kings Lynn. 

We do not wish to head futher into Lincolnshire though we would prefer to head
the other side of the bridge to Kings Lynn way.

:flower:​


----------



## netty

Have you considered https://www.elmehall.co.uk/ ?

or

https://www.whaplodemanor.co.uk/ ?

or 

https://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotel...nd-spa-kings-lynn-83261/weddings/default.aspx

or 

https://www.conghamhallhotel.co.uk/ - think this one is quite expensive but lovely

or

https://www.bestwestern.co.uk/hotels/le-strange-arms-hotel-hunstanton-83646/weddings/default.aspx

or

https://www.coastandcountryhotels.com/functions/weddings/wedding-venue-hunstanton ?


----------



## Lemonflower

Norwich :

Oaklands Hotel
Brook hotel

They offer cheap packages.


----------

